# Un figlio da un uomo in coma



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

*La domanda da parte maschile era stata avanzata dal padre dell'uomo, come tutore
Ma secondo il tribunale non è stato possibile ricostruirne la volontà*

*Vuole figlio da marito in coma
I giudici respingono la richiesta*









*VIGEVANO (PAVIA) *- Voleva avere un figlio dal marito in coma irreversibile, con la procreazione assistita. Ma il Tribunale di Vigevano ha respinto la richiesta di accedere alla procreazione medicalmente assistita per un uomo di 35 anni ricoverato alla fondazione Maugeri di Pavia, in coma irreversibile in seguito a un tumore al cervello. 

La richiesta per conto dell'uomo era stata avanzata dal padre, nella qualità di tutore. La decisione, depositata oggi dal collegio di giudici presieduti da Anna Maria Peschiera, è stata presa dopo aver svolto istruttoria e aver acquisito il parere negativo sia del giudice tutelare sia del Pm. 

L'istanza è stata rigettata sulla base delle testimonianze testimonianze di familiari e medici dell'uomo: impossibile - per i giudici - ricostruire la sua volontà di accedere alla procreazione medicalmente assistita. Non ci sarebbero quindi elementi per stabilire che, nel pieno delle facoltà, l'uomo avesse manifestato la decisione di avere un figlio ricorrendo alla fecondazione assistita. 

Lo scorso febbraio il professor Severino Antinori aveva prelevato al paziente del liquido seminale, liquido che è conservato nella banca del seme di Roma. 

Il padre dell'uomo in coma (tecnicamente si chiama "interdicendo") aveva chiesto qualche mese fa al Tribunale di ricostruire la volontà del figlio per poi permettergli, in qualità di tutore, di esprimerla ai fini del consenso per l'accesso alla procreazione medicalmente assistita. Procreazione voluta dalla moglie, una donna originaria dei paesi dell'Est Europa, dopo che il marito si era gravemente ammalato fino a scivolare nel coma. 

L'avvocato Claudio Diani, che assiste la famiglia dell'uomo, ha annunciato che impugnerà il provvedimento dei giudici civili. "Da un punto di vista giuridico e medico - ha detto - le motivazioni di questo rigetto, a nostro avviso, non stanno in piedi".

Non so, a me pare che oramai 'sti giudici entrino un po' troppo nella nostra sfera privata e personale..
Non credo che il padre possa volere fare qualcosa contro il figlio in coma.  E quello della moglie mi sembra un desiderio legittimo .
Se questa donna vuole un figlio da un uomo destinato a restare com'è (tumore al cervello cazzo..) perchè impedirglielo??
Non ho capito poi..tengono in vita dei vegetali e non permettono che almeno creino un'altra vita? mah...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *La domanda da parte maschile era stata avanzata dal padre dell'uomo, come tutore*
> *Ma secondo il tribunale non è stato possibile ricostruirne la volontà*
> 
> *Vuole figlio da marito in coma
> ...


 
lo penso, e lo dico: 

se la moglie fosse stata italiana, nessuno si sarebbe opposto, men che meno il padre dell'uomo in coma. e, aggiungo, il pensiero potrebbe essere "vuole creare un erede per mangiarci lei".


l'ho detto.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

che luridi pezzi di merda.
odio l'umanità


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

ma il padre non si è opposto....


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

Io posso anche capire il lato romantico della storia , la voglia di lei di fare un figlio ...però lui , il marito non è in grado di intendere e volere ! (o perlomeno di comunicare ) . Dove sarebbe la giustizia nel fare la volontà di lei senza conoscere quella di lui ??


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io posso anche capire il lato romantico della storia , la voglia di lei di fare un figlio ...però lui , il marito non è in grado di intendere e volere ! (o perlomeno di comunicare ) . Dove sarebbe la giustizia nel fare la volontà di lei senza conoscere quella di lui ??


e perchè mai un uomo non vorrebbe un figlio da sua moglie?
un tumore al cervello non lascia molte speranze.
un figlio si


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e perchè mai un uomo non vorrebbe un figlio da sua moglie?
> un tumore al cervello non lascia molte speranze.
> un figlio si


infatti. Non ci vedo nulla di strano o di male.


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e perchè mai un uomo non vorrebbe un figlio da sua moglie?
> un tumore al cervello non lascia molte speranze.
> un figlio si


Bru , ma come si fa a decidere per gli altri ?? Sulla base delle statistiche delle coppie sposate che vogliono avere figli o sulla parola della moglie ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma il padre non si è opposto....


???
e perché la decisione è stata demandata ai giudici, perché lui era d'accordo?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ???
> e perché la decisione è stata demandata ai giudici, perché lui era d'accordo?


_Il padre dell'uomo in coma (tecnicamente si chiama "interdicendo") aveva chiesto qualche mese fa al Tribunale di ricostruire la volontà del figlio per poi permettergli, in qualità di tutore, di esprimerla ai fini del consenso per l'accesso alla procreazione medicalmente assistita. Procreazione voluta dalla moglie, una donna originaria dei paesi dell'Est Europa, dopo che il marito si era gravemente ammalato fino a scivolare nel coma. 

L'avvocato Claudio Diani, che assiste la famiglia dell'uomo, ha annunciato che impugnerà il provvedimento dei giudici civili. "Da un punto di vista giuridico e medico - ha detto - le motivazioni di questo rigetto, a nostro avviso, non stanno in piedi"._ 


Che c'entra? se uno è anche d'accordo ma fa una cosa non legale o non regolare intervengono sempre i giudici.


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo penso, e lo dico:
> 
> se la moglie fosse stata italiana, nessuno si sarebbe opposto, men che meno il padre dell'uomo in coma. e, aggiungo, il pensiero potrebbe essere "vuole creare un erede per mangiarci lei".
> 
> ...


come moglie erediterà ugualmente , Angiuledda non credo proprio sia stato questo il punto .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Il padre dell'uomo in coma (tecnicamente si chiama "interdicendo") aveva chiesto qualche mese fa al Tribunale di ricostruire la volontà del figlio per poi permettergli, in qualità di tutore, di esprimerla ai fini del consenso per l'accesso alla procreazione medicalmente assistita. Procreazione voluta dalla moglie, una donna originaria dei paesi dell'Est Europa, dopo che il marito si era gravemente ammalato fino a scivolare nel coma. _
> 
> _L'avvocato Claudio Diani, che assiste la famiglia dell'uomo, ha annunciato che impugnerà il provvedimento dei giudici civili. "Da un punto di vista giuridico e medico - ha detto - le motivazioni di questo rigetto, a nostro avviso, non stanno in piedi"._
> 
> ...


stamattina in radio l'hanno raccontata diversa (ossia che il padre non era d'accordo).
e a parte questo, trattandosi di una cosa legale, perché chiedere a un giudice di ricostruire le volontà del figlio? secondo me se in qualche maniera ti opponi chiedendo di andare a fondo, è perché in primis sei tu a non essere d'accordo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> come moglie erediterà ugualmente , Angiuledda non credo proprio sia stato questo il punto .


erediterà come moglie e lì i suoi privilegi di erede cesseranno. un figlio diventerebbe erede anche dei nonni, lei no. e poi con figlio di mezzo, l'eredità va a lei + lui al 100%. senza un figlio a lei spetta mi sembra il 66%


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stamattina in radio l'hanno raccontata diversa (ossia che il padre non era d'accordo).
> e a parte questo, trattandosi di una cosa legale, perché chiedere a un giudice di ricostruire le volontà del figlio? *secondo me se in qualche maniera ti opponi chiedendo di andare a fondo, è perché in primis sei tu a non essere d'accordo.*


e anche fosse che il padre non fosse d'accordo a pensare che magari non è ciò che il figlio desidera , o che si metterà al mondo un bambino che con tutta probabilità non conoscerà il padre ? O pensare che se e quando il figlio si risveglierà dal coma potrà scegliere da sè ? 
O pensare che la moglie del figlio sia talmente disperata dal dolore per il marito in coma da voler diventare mamma anche a queste condizioni e volerla in un certo qual modo proteggere ?


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> erediterà come moglie e lì i suoi privilegi di erede cesseranno. un figlio diventerebbe erede anche dei nonni, lei no. e poi con figlio di mezzo, l'eredità va a lei + lui al 100%. senza un figlio a lei spetta mi sembra il 66%


appunto , erediterà comunque qualcosa , e poi volendo , con un testamento scritto i suoceri potrebbero nel caso non lasciarle nulla  . Non credo davvero che il fattore economico sia stato preso in considerazione in questo frangente .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e anche fosse che il padre non fosse d'accordo a pensare che magari non è ciò che il figlio desidera , o che si metterà al mondo un bambino che con tutta probabilità non conoscerà il padre ? O pensare che se e quando il figlio si risveglierà dal coma potrà scegliere da sè ?
> O pensare che la moglie del figlio sia talmente disperata dal dolore per il marito in coma da voler diventare mamma anche a queste condizioni e volerla in un certo qual modo proteggere ?


allora, sul risvegliarsi dal coma, io escluderei totalmente la cosa. ha un cancro, non un brufolo.

non capisco chi staresti proteggendo, onestamente. ha la possibilità, in qualche modo, di far continuare a vivere il marito. a me tutte queste domande sinceramente non sfiorano la testa. di sicuro, NESSUNO, nemmno il padre, può mettersi nei panni del figlio morente. non capisco come si possa pensare che una coppia giovane non progettasse d'avere figli o non lo desiderasse affatto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> appunto , erediterà comunque qualcosa , e poi volendo , *con un testamento scritto i suoceri potrebbero nel caso non lasciarle nulla *. Non credo davvero che il fattore economico sia stato preso in considerazione in questo frangente .


scherzi vero?
guarda che non siamo in america.
con il testamento scritto, la moglie ci si pulisce il culo. la moglie, in italia, per legge EREDITA. il figlio di un defunto, per legge, eredita ciò che non può ereditare lui (parlando dell'eredità dei nonni).
se mai ci fosse un testamento scritto, basterebbe impugnarlo e stai pur certa che gli eredi legittimi la spunterebbero


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora, sul risvegliarsi dal coma, io escluderei totalmente la cosa. ha un cancro, non un brufolo.
> 
> *non capisco chi staresti proteggendo, onestamente. ha la possibilità, in qualche modo, di far continuare a vivere il marito. a me tutte queste domande sinceramente non sfiorano la testa. di sicuro, NESSUNO, nemmno il padre, può mettersi nei panni del figlio morente. non capisco come si possa pensare che una coppia giovane non progettasse d'avere figli o non lo desiderasse affatto*


va bene che ormai siamo abituati a vedere la merda anche dove non c'è ma mi pare davvero esagerato. 
anche io lo vedo come un modo per tenere in vita tangibilmente il ricordo del figlio, che diciamocelo, con un tumore al cervello non ha nessuna possibilità


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora, sul risvegliarsi dal coma, io escluderei totalmente la cosa. ha un cancro, non un brufolo.
> 
> non capisco chi staresti proteggendo, onestamente. ha la possibilità, in qualche modo, di far continuare a vivere il marito. a me tutte queste domande sinceramente non sfiorano la testa. di sicuro, NESSUNO, nemmno il padre, può mettersi nei panni del figlio morente. non capisco come si possa pensare che una coppia giovane non progettasse d'avere figli o non lo desiderasse affatto


Ci sono stati casi di persone che si sono risvegliate dal coma , e il tumore al cervello ad oggi ha possibilità di essere curato .
Come si può pensare di scavalcare l'individuo non avendo certezza delle sue volontà ? Solo perchè tante coppie giovani vogliono un figlio ? Proprio perchè *nessuno* può mettersi nei panni del figlio in coma , nessuno può decidere per lui ovvero la decisione di prelevargli il liquido seminale per l'inseminazione non può essere presa da nessuno , neanche dalla moglie .


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scherzi vero?
> guarda che non siamo in america.
> con il testamento scritto, la moglie ci si pulisce il culo. la moglie, in italia, per legge EREDITA. il figlio di un defunto, per legge, eredita ciò che non può ereditare lui (parlando dell'eredità dei nonni).
> se mai ci fosse un testamento scritto, basterebbe impugnarlo e stai pur certa che gli eredi legittimi la spunterebbero


sicura ? anche se il testamento è stato dato in mano ad un notaio ?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> va bene che ormai siamo abituati a vedere la merda anche dove non c'è ma mi pare davvero esagerato.
> anche io lo vedo come un modo per tenere in vita tangibilmente il ricordo del figlio, che diciamocelo, con un tumore al cervello non ha nessuna possibilità


quoto la mia brugoletta bella . 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Minchia ma si vede sempre solo il marcio anche dove non c'è??
a me pare un'esigenza naturalissima.
cazzo c'è di strano??
Questo non si sveglierà mai , ha un cazzo di cancro al cervello.
Mah...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sicura ? anche se il testamento è stato dato in mano ad un notaio ?


 
sicura.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *Ci sono stati casi di persone che si sono risvegliate dal coma , e il tumore al cervello ad oggi ha possibilità di essere curato .*
> Come si può pensare di scavalcare l'individuo non avendo certezza delle sue volontà ? Solo perchè tante coppie giovani vogliono un figlio ? Proprio perchè *nessuno* può mettersi nei panni del figlio in coma , nessuno può decidere per lui ovvero la decisione di prelevargli il liquido seminale per l'inseminazione non può essere presa da nessuno , neanche dalla moglie .


 
pistocchedda... il tumore al cervello ha la possibilità di essere curato se preso in tempo. e abbi pazienza, ma un cancro che ti spedisce in coma, capisci che non è stato preso in tempo?


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pistocchedda... il tumore al cervello ha la possibilità di essere curato se preso in tempo. e abbi pazienza, ma un cancro che ti spedisce in coma, capisci che non è stato preso in tempo?








 ...ma  questo non cambia ciò che penso di questa storia e non cambia il motivo per cui credo non si debba procedere al prelievo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ...ma questo non cambia ciò che penso di questa storia e non cambia il motivo per cui credo non si debba procedere al prelievo


 
il prelievo veramente è già stato fatto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto la mia brugoletta bella .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo me assolutamente niente.

e se è vero che non è stato possibile ricostruire la sua volontà di avere figli, non è stato possibile ricostruire neanche il contrario. se uno ha in mente di avere prima o poi un figlio non mette i manifesti. di contro, chi figli sa per certo di non volerne pur avendo una moglie/marito, di norma, magari solo agli amici più intimi, ai parenti, lo si dice. senza bisogno di fare grandi annunci, ma sono cose che - di norma - saltano fuori.

non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, mi sa che mi sono un po' incartata


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me assolutamente niente.
> 
> e se è vero che non è stato possibile ricostruire la sua volontà di avere figli, non è stato possibile ricostruire neanche il contrario. se uno ha in mente di avere prima o poi un figlio non mette i manifesti. di contro, chi figli sa per certo di non volerne pur avendo una moglie/marito, di norma, magari solo agli amici più intimi, ai parenti, lo si dice. senza bisogno di fare grandi annunci, ma sono cose che - di norma - saltano fuori.
> 
> *non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, mi sa che mi sono un po' incartata *


ti sei incartata, ma noi che siamo di un'intelligenza superiore abbiamo capito


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti sei incartata, ma noi che siamo di un'intelligenza superiore abbiamo capito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti sei incartata, *ma noi che siamo di un'intelligenza superiore abbiamo capito*


meno male che ci siete voi


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> meno male che ci siete voi


si ma la prossima volta sforzati un po', gira la ruota, compra una vocale, fai quel cazzo che vuoi ma spiegati meglio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma la prossima volta sforzati un po', gira la ruota, compra una vocale, fai quel cazzo che vuoi ma spiegati meglio


ma lo faccio per voi, per tenervi in allenamento


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma lo faccio per voi, per tenervi in allenamento


qualcuno l'abbatta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno l'abbatta


ma cosa mi dici mai?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

A me questa cosa che riportino la nazionalita' continua farmi girare le palle


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me questa cosa che riportino la nazionalita' continua farmi girare le palle



pure a me.
Così come lo fanno in caso d'incidenti.
Cazzo ci frega??


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> erediterà come moglie e lì i suoi privilegi di erede cesseranno. un figlio diventerebbe erede anche dei nonni, lei no. e poi con figlio di mezzo, l'eredità va a lei + lui al 100%. senza un figlio a lei spetta mi sembra il 66%


solo se lui ha lasciato un testamento in cui la parte di non legittima della moglie è specificatamente destinata a qualcun'altro. in assenza di testamento va tutto alla moglie.
per il resto, imho, probabilmente i giudici sono intervenuti perchè i medici e non la famiglia si sono "dissociati" da questa pratica non proprio ortodossa e quindi credo hanno cercato di tutelarsi (i medici intendo) da un'eventuale giudizio nel caso qualcuno della famiglia in seguito alla pratica avesse mai sollevato un'obiezione.
e per pratica intendo l'inseminazione non il prelievo.


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

comunque oggi leggendo questa notizia ho sentito una tristezza infinita.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> solo se lui ha lasciato un testamento in cui la parte di non legittima della moglie è specificatamente destinata a qualcun'altro. in assenza di testamento va tutto alla moglie.
> per il resto, imho, probabilmente i giudici sono intervenuti perchè i medici e non la famiglia si sono "dissociati" da questa pratica non proprio ortodossa e quindi credo hanno cercato di tutelarsi (i medici intendo) da un'eventuale giudizio nel caso qualcuno della famiglia in seguito alla pratica avesse mai sollevato un'obiezione.
> e per pratica intendo l'inseminazione non il prelievo.


veramente se non ci sono figli, nel caso di successione legittima (senza testamento), ereditano anche fratelli del morto e genitori


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> solo se lui ha lasciato un testamento in cui la parte di non legittima della moglie è specificatamente destinata a qualcun'altro. *in assenza di testamento va tutto alla moglie.*
> per il resto, imho, probabilmente i giudici sono intervenuti perchè i medici e non la famiglia si sono "dissociati" da questa pratica non proprio ortodossa e quindi credo hanno cercato di tutelarsi (i medici intendo) da un'eventuale giudizio nel caso qualcuno della famiglia in seguito alla pratica avesse mai sollevato un'obiezione.
> e per pratica intendo l'inseminazione non il prelievo.


 
ma quando mai? e fratelli sorelle e genitori?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> veramente se non ci sono figli, nel caso di successione legittima (senza testamento), ereditano anche fratelli del morto e genitori


ops, non c'ero ancora arrivata


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

ma sta cosa è sicura?
che io sapevo che se non si han ne figli ne mogli l'eredità spetta a fratelli e genitori, ma se ci sono consorti e figli va tutto a loro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma sta cosa è sicura?
> che io sapevo che se non si han ne figli ne mogli l'eredità spetta a fratelli e genitori, ma se ci sono consorti e figli va tutto a loro


 
*Chiamati a succedere per legge *
*Quote del patrimonio ereditario spettanti*

1
Solo il coniuge   
Tutto 
2
Il coniuge e un figlio 
Meta’ a testa
3
Il coniuge e due figli 
1/3 al coniuge e 2/3 ai due figli
4
Il coniuge e piu’ di due figli
1/3 al coniuge e 2/3 a tutti i figli
5
Solo il coniuge, fratelli e sorelle
2/3 al coniuge e 1/3 ai fratelli e sorelle 
6
Solo il coniuge fratelli, sorelle e genitori
2/3 al coniuge, 1/3 altri (ai genitori almeno ¼) 
7
Solo un figlio  
Tutto
8
Solo piu’ figli 
Tutto suddiviso in parti uguali 
9
Solo un genitore
Tutto
10
Solo due genitori
Meta’ a testa
11
Solo genitori, fratelli e sorelle
Suddiviso in parti uguali (ai genitori almeno ½) 
12
Solo fratelli e sorelle
Tutto, suddiviso in parti uguali  
13
Solo i nonni 
A meta’ tra nonni paterni e materni
14
Solo bisnonni o altri ascendenti
Tutto a chi ha il grado di parentela piu’ vicino
15
Solo altri parenti
Entro il sesto grado al parente piu’ vicino che esclude gli altri


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *Chiamati a succedere per legge *
> *Quote del patrimonio ereditario spettanti*
> 
> 1
> ...


allora vedi che se ci son figli va tutto a moglie e figli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora vedi che se ci son figli va tutto a moglie e figli?


oh trigliettina! se ci sono moglie E figli... si parlava della sola moglie, senza figli


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh trigliettina! se ci sono moglie E figli... si parlava della sola moglie, senza figli


che anche se divide con i genitori di lui sempre la stessa quota si porta a casa ........ son molto rinco io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o parliamo un pò di aria fritta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









anzi, se mira agli averi prende più soldi senza sto figlio eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> che anche se divide con i genitori di lui sempre la stessa quota si porta a casa ........ son molto rinco io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bhè se vogliamo, se deve spartire con il figlio, prende il 50%, senza il figlio il 66%. rimane il fatto che quel 50% andrebbe al figlio, quindi "rimane in casa"... il 34% lo perderebbe e basta.

comunque nessuno ha detto che mira agli averi eh. ho solo detto quello che potrebbe essere il pensiero di qualcuno...


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè se vogliamo, se deve spartire con il figlio, prende il 50%, senza il figlio il 66%. rimane il fatto che quel 50% andrebbe al figlio, quindi "rimane in casa"... il 34% lo perderebbe e basta.
> 
> comunque nessuno ha detto che mira agli averi eh. ho solo detto quello che potrebbe essere il pensiero di qualcuno...


comunque sentivo che antinori le consigliava di tagliar la testa al toro e andare a fare l'inseminazione all'estero  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   perchè pare che i problemi siano con la nuova legge che prevede l'assenso esplicito dei genitori a ricorrere alla fecondazione, quindi pure il fatto che volesse o meno un figlio pure lui passa in secondo piano


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma quando mai? e fratelli sorelle e genitori?


 hai ragione. in assenza dei figli c'è una quota legittima per eventuali genitori o fratelli...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *comunque sentivo che antinori le consigliava di tagliar la testa al toro e andare a fare l'inseminazione all'estero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e come fa? ruba lo sperma del marito dal laboratorio?


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e come fa? ruba lo sperma del marito dal laboratorio?




















   non ho idea, non ho seguito tutto il telegiornale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non ho idea, non ho seguito tutto il telegiornale


perché effettivamente l'idea potrebbe essere buona: all'estero la fanno meno difficile, se vuoi fae l'inseminazione artificiale. ma secondo me lo sperma non glielo danno più, vista la decisione del giudice.

ma è una mia deduzione... ci sta che sia una cazzata


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e come fa? ruba lo sperma del marito dal laboratorio?


a se lo sperma non è sotto seuestro l'erede CREDO ne possa fare ciò che vuole, compreso trasportarlo all'estero


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a se lo sperma non è sotto seuestro l'erede CREDO ne possa fare ciò che vuole, compreso trasportarlo all'estero


 
eh... ma mi chiedo, dopo la sentenza, lo sarà stato messo sotto sequestro?

perché sennò, diciamolo, è l'ennesima cagata italiana


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh... ma mi chiedo, dopo la sentenza, lo sarà stato messo sotto sequestro?
> 
> perché sennò, diciamolo, è l'ennesima cagata italiana


boh...forse si sono limitati a non dare il consenso...che poi è quello che gli era stato chiesto.....


----------

